
Show HN: A news aggregator for the Python community written in Python/Django - sebst
https://github.com/sebst/pythonic-news/
======
sebst
I built a news aggregator (a Hacker news lookalike) in Django. The aim is to
power a community aggregator specific to the Python community at
[https://news.python.sc](https://news.python.sc).

If you want to participate, claim your invite here:
[https://forms.gle/TJSNLXD8fgyFYUaFA](https://forms.gle/TJSNLXD8fgyFYUaFA)

Of course, there is not much content here, so you’re all welcome to contribute
;-)

~~~
japhyr
I don't see how to reply to a comment. For example, if I go here[0] where
there are two top-level comments, I don't see any reply links.

[0]
[https://news.python.sc/item/73cc2374-210c-4b6a-aca1-bfb98623...](https://news.python.sc/item/73cc2374-210c-4b6a-aca1-bfb98623c97b)

~~~
sebst
Good point. For now you'd need to click on the "0 comments" link next to the
comment you'd like to reply to

------
mushufasa
Cool. I built something similar once also. Did you look into using Django-MPTT
for the nested comments and decide against it? [https://github.com/django-
mptt/django-mptt](https://github.com/django-mptt/django-mptt) .

~~~
sebst
Yes, I used that lib, too.

~~~
mushufasa
ah, cool -- on second look i now see it in requirements.txt

------
yagodragon
Very good job, I like it! I like it even better that you prepopulated the feed
with very interesting articles for the hn launch. Can you share any tips about
your deployment process? I can assume you didn't use docker as i don't see any
Dockerfile in your repo. Did you use ci/cd and/or staging servers etc? I
really like Django but its deployment isn't as straightforward or beginner-
friendly as something like laravel. I love hearing how people are managing
their side projects.

~~~
ponytech
Deploying Django apps to Heroku is pretty straightforward. If you want to host
yourself you can give a try to Dokku which similar but self-hosted. I have
written a small tutorial on how to deploy Django apps with Dokku :
[https://ponytech.net/blog/django-deployment-
dokku](https://ponytech.net/blog/django-deployment-dokku)

------
sebst
Well played, HN community! Not a single spam submission or otherwise abusive
behaviour!

I opened the registration to the public, no need to request an invite!

~~~
ponytech
I just registered and got an error 500 when veryfing my email

~~~
sebst
Will investigate, thanks for letting me know!

------
teah10
This is amazing. It would be great to have a README section. I am bookmarking
this as my template/boilerplate for starting up new Django projects :)

~~~
sebst
I plan to make a make-of tutorial out of that.

------
eddywebs
QQ: Why is it invite only ?

~~~
sebst
Just to be cautious in the beginning - I did not know what to expect.

I opened it now!

------
slig
Thanks for sharing, learned a thing or two!

A quick suggestion: add an index to the `Vote` model for the `user` and `item`
fields.

------
sebst
Show HN: Meta: Show PN: Meta: Show HN: A news aggregator for the Python
community written in Python/Django

[https://news.python.sc/item/20d9cda4-4337-4c66-a924-d4391f8a...](https://news.python.sc/item/20d9cda4-4337-4c66-a924-d4391f8a3886)

;-)

------
markdown
Is the only reason we're ok with this blatant design ripoff because OP is "one
of us"? It's basically a clone with only the colour changed.

~~~
Deimorz
HN's design was always just its own blatant ripoff of reddit anyway.

Here's what reddit looked like in February 2007 when HN launched:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20070202004002/http://reddit.com...](https://web.archive.org/web/20070202004002/http://reddit.com/)

~~~
joshu
Wrong. See dang's comment below. Reddit was heavily inspired by
del.icio.us/popular (which I built back in 2004 or so)

There's really not a lot of ways to design a list of links, anyway.

------
RocketSyntax
do one for neural networks with keras + pytorch + papers and i will pay for it

~~~
sebst
What exactly do you have in mind?

~~~
RocketSyntax
The space is evolving a lot. Just want a way to stay on top of it.

~~~
sebst
Drop me a line on twitter @sebastiansteins

------
fero14041
Please, let enable a RSS or Atom feed!

~~~
sebst
In the pipeline!

------
chirau
You should call it PyNews :)

------
Blueliner
Thanks for making this available but if you really want it to get it adopted
you really should change from GNU license to much more permissive MIT license.

~~~
globalproctd
And you should not tell people what they should do with their work and IP. If
they chose GNU, they chose GNU, and they have their reasons, deal with it.

